# Saw the doc for the eval for sleep apnea today.



## Tina (Oct 31, 2007)

He had the records from my sleep study. Evidently, I have a number of 28.something when I'm in REM, though it's much lower when I'm not. Evidently that's a pretty high number. He said my blood ox. got down to about 75%, which is pretty low.

I'm going to try just the nose mask at first, because I think I'll have issues with the full face one, but will go to that if I have to. It will be interesting to see if I feel more energy after getting the CPAP.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 31, 2007)

Honey, I"m glad you saw the doc yesterday, and that you're getting a CPAP. It's made a eNORmous difference for Burtimus. I think you'll find far less fatigue and brain fogginess. It's pretty amazing, the difference.

Hugs to you...


----------



## Suze (Oct 31, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Honey, I"m glad you saw the doc yesterday, and that you're getting a CPAP. It's made a eNORmous difference for Burtimus. I think you'll find far less fatigue and brain fogginess. It's pretty amazing, the difference.
> 
> Hugs to you...



Very OT but

Burtimus?...what an adorable name! love it, love it&#9825;


----------



## Tina (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you, Vick. I'm really hoping for the kind of miraculous results Burt has had.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2007)

Good luck Tina. I am so much better and sleeping like a baby!


----------



## Tina (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm glad so many things have turned around for you, Sandie.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Tina! 

And I am hoping that you get to be with Eric real soon. It's just not right for you 2 to be seperated.


----------



## Tina (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks, Sandie. I know -- I miss him so much. He'll be here for xmas and then I'll be flying back with him the first week of January. We'll have to wait to bring my crap over until May. Better living without my stuff than my husband.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thanks, Sandie. I know -- I miss him so much. He'll be here for xmas and then I'll be flying back with him the first week of January. We'll have to wait to bring my crap over until May. Better living without my stuff than my husband.



YAY!!! That made me smile!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2007)

I know I'm sleeping much better since getting my CPAP, Tina. But Sandie says I still snore from time to time, so I'm going to go see an ear-nose-throat specialist soon.

I tried the nose mask during one of the sleep studies, but they had to put a chin strap on me to keep me from breathing through my mouth, and I did not like how that felt. I use the full face mask, which doesn't seal completely against my face because of my beard. But with a little adjustment, it seals fairly well.


----------



## Friday (Nov 1, 2007)

D's 'stache gets in the way a bit and he tends to make the mask a little too tight because of it. Other than that he's absolutely pleased as punch. I suggested the full face and he just says he'll shave. :shocked: He's had a 'stache since he was 16. I'll feel like I'm having an affair.


----------



## Tina (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww, D would be such a babyface! 

Thank you, Sandie. We can't wait.  Wayne, I can see how that would mess up the seal. Fortunately, I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Tina,

How are you finding using the CPAP? Does one get used to wearing a mask on their face whilst sleeping? I would imagine that would be very hard at first. The benefits of using it are supposed to be amazing though.


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2007)

Haven't gotten it, Shosh. It's been hard to get in to see the guy about the CPAP. I'm going to call him again today.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> Haven't gotten it, Shosh. It's been hard to get in to see the guy about the CPAP. I'm going to call him again today.



I am surprised that they didn't give it to you right away, because you need it. 
In Canada do they have the same medical system as Australia namely a public as well as a private system? In Australia you can have operations etc and get medical equipment on the public system, but the waiting list is long. If you have private insurance you have access to everything pretty much straight away.

It must be so hard for poor people that desperately need surgery etc to have to languish on the public list and be in pain etc, waiting for their name to come up. I have private insurance as I need to for my lapband, but I am not rich and it can be hard paying for the increasing premium costs.


----------



## Friday (Nov 26, 2007)

After the test Shosh, someone (read Dr) has to read and interpret the data they collected and then they get a hold of the respiratory people who decide what machine would be best for you, apply the prescribed settings and then bring you in and show you how to use it. It only took D 2 weeks to get his so somebody in Tina's case needs a good, swift kick in the arse.

Little buggers are spendy. We got the charging record from the insurance yesterday. The full cost was nearly $2500. Fortunately we only owe about $135. It's worth every dime of the full amount though.


----------

